# Revolut now offering FR IBAN



## philthompson23

Hi all,
I’ve read that Revolut are now offering FR IBAN. Has anyone experience of this? Feels like it could be a game changer with regards to the Kafkaesque faff of not being able to setup an account unless you have another account or some such madness.
Thoughts ?


----------



## bhamham

I have one of their FR IBAN accounts. You don't get the FR IBAN when you first open the account, at least that was my case. You have to wait to be 'invited' which came about 6 weeks afterwards. This was last summer maybe things are different now.


----------



## Crabtree

Well I have never had a problem setting up a bricks and mortar bank account,an online account or a totally online credit card account.I also have a Wise account but I use it only as a transit account to exchange pensions etc or just have a bit of money as an emergency if I go outside the Euro zone .
You may want to read this about how Revolut (and similarly Wise) "safeguards" your money I would not use it to keep most of my money in

https://blog.revolut.com/how-we-keep-your-money-safe


----------

